# 7/30 report on a quick trip



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Left the office around 6 after sending Sneaky an IM that I was heading his way. Had to make a pit stop for my wife and ended up in Shell Point around 8:30. Knocked on the booger shack and Sneaky answers the door in his tighty whities and his wife beater t-shirt. "What the heck?", I ask. He replys "Didn't you get my IM at 7pm about not wanting to go because of the weather"? Well, no, I said looking over my shoulder and seeing there is a small cloud over towards Alligator point and another over towards Aucilla. 

Sneaky invites me in and we turn on the weather channel. Much to his dismay, the storms are clearing, though the wind is blowing 15+. He tries to convince me to grab the bottle of vodka he's been working on and take a golf cart ride around Shell Point. Instead I insisted I was going gigging and didn't drive down here to get drunk. Reluctantly, he went to his room and got dressed still moaning and groaning about the wind.

Put the boat in the water a little after 9pm. Turned the lights on and saw that the water was, of course, coffee with creamer. Ran to the first protected spot and started looking. Well I started looking for flounder, while Sneaky was looking for the way back to the ramp. About 5 minutes later I look down and tell Sneaky that "I think I see one right........" WHOMP. He gigged it before I could finish my sentence. "I see how its gonna be, everyman for himself". Sneaky said he saw him before me. :roll: We finish this stretch of water and I convince him to continue our search, letting him know SoapNet is all re-runs anyways and he can catch the same episode of 'Y&R' tomorrow night.

The second spot we hit had produced 14 fish the last 2 trips. It was also a spot that was protected from the 15 knot winds. Worked about 20 yards and the bait was as thick as the fog on Sneakys glasses. There up in the shallows I see another fish. I show him to Sneaky and 'WHOMP', another fish in the boat. A few feet later another "That looks like one....." WHOMP, his 3rd fish in the boat. Then fish 4 get a WHOMP thanks to my keen eyesight as Sneaky once again says he saw the fish but didn't say anything. I tell Sneaky, "No more. Next fish I see, I'm not saying a word until we pass it to prove you can't see them" about 20 yards later I tell Sneaky I saw one. He starts looking and looking and looking as the boat drifts on. I tell him we need to go back as we already passed the fish and he says yeah I saw it but didn't want to tell you. Well we went back and come to find out we were both fooling each other, there was no fish to see, I was pulling his leg. We get fish 5 and 6 as we came to the end of the spot and its now 11pm. 

Need to have Sneaky back at the ramp around 12. Hit one last spot out of the wind. Water looks good, but not much bait. Work about 50 yards and as we are passing a landmark that looks good to Sneaky, I tell him that I've never seen one here. All of a sudden he hops off his bucket and thrusts his gig in the water claiming to have seen his first fish of the night. Since we were moving at a pretty good clip, I try to turn the trolling motor around. But since Sneaky has walked to the back of the boat, my prop is out of the water. After some adjusting, I finally get us back on the spot and Sneaky brings in the big fish of the night, 2 pounds 3 ounces. We look a little further but don't find any more. Head back to the ramp at 12am with 7 flounder and 2 mullet.

Sorry I didn't get more pictures but between the murky waters and Sneakys quick gigging, there wasn't much time.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I definately like the new lights but I think sometimes the water is sooooo murky you just can't see squat. We were in some places last night with 1 foot of water and we still couldn't see the bottom.

I turned the left 3 lightson at one time and after a minute I plugged the other 3 lights in. I started the night with a little more than a half gallon of gas and ran it out after 3 hours.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and funny reading too...glad ya'll got some with the weather (wind) and all...thanks for sharing...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a funny read.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report/story!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Great story and great report! after all this reading about the HPS lights yall got me wanting to switch!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice catch!!! Sometimes you got to just press on and go with that gut feeling.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Funny stuff...I knew for sure you was going to tell us Sneaky was sneaking swigs of vodka and fell in the water and lost his glasses.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report. Leave Sneaky at the house next time and you'll get in shallower water.


----------

